# Hausinstallation / Sensoren / Bewegungsmelder



## JandeFun (27 Oktober 2008)

Hallo alle,

ich habe vor mein Eigenheim ein wenig zu automatisieren, und dazu suche ich ein paar Sensoren, die mir die nötigen Inputs für meine Steuerung geben können.
Im speziellen bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Bewegungsmelder auf 24 Volt Basis mit der Möglichkeit die Lichtstärke in Form eines analogen Signals zu erhalten. 
Das Gerät soll in einer abgehangenen Decke seinen Platz finden, somit wäre eine Unterputzversion schön.

Im Internet habe ich den LuxWächter Präsenzmelder LW2 24v gefunden, der dem ungefähr entspricht, wie ich mir den vorstelle.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Sensor?

Da ich den Sensor auch als Signalgeber als Absicherung des Raumes nutzen (Alarmanlage) möchte stellt sich für mich die Frage ob er der richtige ist?

Kann mir jemand auch eine Rauchmelder nennen, der in mein 24 Volt Konzept past?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## edison (29 Oktober 2008)

Such mal bei Reichelt nach CSEZ, da solltest Du was finden


----------



## klaus1 (11 November 2009)

Gibt es sonst noch Lösungen für 24V Bewegungssensoren?
Wer bietet die noch an?


----------



## Mobi (11 November 2009)

z.B.: http://shop.di-soric.de/shop/naviga...84,0)  (2114,84,0)&kart= 204164&goDetail=true
Reichweite 6m


----------

